# Long-nose wire strippers



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

It seems like everyone uses these things. I've always used my dikes and just stripped wire by 'feel', but when I had a bunch of solid-wire work to do I picked up a pair of Klein-Curve long-nose wire strippers and tried to figure out what all of the excitement is about. They worked great for about two minutes until I tried to use them as a pair of long-nose pliers. When I used them to twist out a knockout (as is my natural inclination) they bent enough that they wouldn't close properly any more. I looked intentionally for the longest nose I could find because I wanted to be able to use them to snug up F-clip folds, but even the Klein-Curve ones don't fit between the box and the drywall deep enough to do the job without notching the drywall. I find myself needing to use my 'real' long-nose pliers constantly, making me wonder just what all of the excitement is about.

What am I missing?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

klein is a has-been company. They suck now. I have seen, from friends and personal experience, ideal strippers outlast klein by a long shot.

~Matt


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

Are you saying that the Ideals can twist out a knockout without bending and losing alignment?

Mike


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I just recently discovered my needle nosed pliers, it is a pretty aggressive tool. I also realized that they come with a stripping hole in them.
For years, I thought every idiot that owned a pair of them burned a hole in them. I guess I'm the idiot................:laughing:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Mike in Canada said:


> It seems like everyone uses these things. I've always used my dikes and just stripped wire by 'feel', but when I had a bunch of solid-wire work to do I picked up a pair of Klein-Curve long-nose wire strippers and tried to figure out what all of the excitement is about. They worked great for about two minutes until I tried to use them as a pair of long-nose pliers. When I used them to twist out a knockout (as is my natural inclination) they bent enough that they wouldn't close properly any more. I looked intentionally for the longest nose I could find because I wanted to be able to use them to snug up F-clip folds, but even the Klein-Curve ones don't fit between the box and the drywall deep enough to do the job without notching the drywall. I find myself needing to use my 'real' long-nose pliers constantly, making me wonder just what all of the excitement is about.
> 
> What am I missing?


that also happened to my klein strippers, although they are not so bent, they got bent a bit and don´t strip as whan I bought them. The cutting blade is trash, it never cuts the wire. I have to cut the wire my ***** and strip with the strippers if I want to use them.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I use this wire stripper which seems perfect for someone that uses a lot of #8 and #6. http://www.idealindustries.com/prod...trippers&l2=reflex_super_t-stripper&l3=45-618


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I used the T-strippers for years, but ever since I got rid of the bags, I use the blue handled klein multi? strippers. The are longer and fit in the rear pocket much better than the T-strippers. The first pair I got was a Craftsman model and traded quite a few with Sears. Klein didn't even make them yet. The Sears stopped selling them and Klein took over. Same plier, different color handle. They are not really designed to remove ko's.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

These are the ones I use. Mine are Klein but Klein doesn't make them, I'm not sure who does but every tool company has a pair that's identical. 
The crimpers on them suck but I use the scre cutters all the time.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I had a pair of the blue handle kleins. I liked them. I bought a set of ideal because I had to have a pair and thats all they carried. I actually like them now. I've never seen a stripper tough enough to take ko's out.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I don't think I would use a pair of strippers as a needle nose substitute. They seem too flimsy and don't have a lot of control, even my $45 Ideal Kinetic Reflex ones. I'm waiting for some company to make a pair of strippers as solid as a pair of 9" linemans. 

In the mean time my next strippers will probably be a pair of Gray B155s. I have their B232 needlenose which are awesome.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

mattsilkwood said:


> These are the ones I use. Mine are Klein but Klein doesn't make them, I'm not sure who does but every tool company has a pair that's identical.
> The crimpers on them suck but I use the scre cutters all the time.


 

Yes Sir, the one's I have are Xcelite. They are 6 years strong now, and that will be what I replace them with :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

So far I'm hearing that various people are fans of the tool in general, but they're not a replacement for long-nose pliers. I think I'll just go back to using my long-nose pliers and be done with it, though I have to admit that I've been tempted to buy one of those inexpensive automatic strippers that Irwin is pushing. I had a pair just like that about 25-ish years ago that I had bought at Radio Shack. They were startlingly useful.

Mike


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Sounds to me like you might be looking for a set of these.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

mattsilkwood said:


> Sounds to me like you might be looking for a set of these.


 Ding ding ding! We have a winner! I have been looking for *exactly* that! I'll start looking for them today.

Oh! And a note to others... I found out yesterday that Knipex is available in Canada through Fastenal, which has branches all over the place.

Mike


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Mike in Canada said:


> Oh! And a note to others... I found out yesterday that Knipex is available in Canada through Fastenal, which has branches all over the place.
> 
> Mike


 I don't think Fastenal carries Knipex here in the states.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> These are the ones I use. Mine are Klein but Klein doesn't make them, I'm not sure who does but every tool company has a pair that's identical.
> The crimpers on them suck but I use the scre cutters all the time.





76nemo said:


> Yes Sir, the one's I have are Xcelite. They are 6 years strong now, and that will be what I replace them with :thumbsup:


If the stripping guides are on the front of the tool I would not know how good or bad they are. I have always use either Ideal or Klien and I prefer the old style with the guides behind the hinge. The "T" strippers I think.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

John Valdes said:


> If the stripping guides are on the front of the tool I would not know how good or bad they are. I have always use either Ideal or Klien and I prefer the old style with the guides behind the hinge. The "T" strippers I think.


 Like these?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> Sounds to me like you might be looking for a set of these.


Those buggers are sold in lowes as well..

~Matt


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Those buggers are sold in lowes as well..
> 
> ~Matt


I've been thinking about trying them out.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> I've been thinking about trying them out.


I considered it, but not for 30 bucks.

~Matt


----------



## Ampere (Jul 16, 2010)

mattsilkwood said:


> Like these?


Man, those things suck.. 

I use the blue handled Klein version you indicated originally now.. I started with the IDEAL T-stripper, which was essentially a cheaper version of the same thing.. I put some of those clear red insulator grips in place of the 'dipped' yellow plastic grips that came with it.

I would never use strippers for a box KO punch and puller though, they weren't intended for that sort of service.. Sidecutters work great for that..


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

mattsilkwood said:


> I don't think Fastenal carries Knipex here in the states.


 It's not in the catalogue, but they can probably get it if they can get it in Canada. The prices that I've been quoted from Fastenal in Canada has been lower than buying it at Lowe's down here, even with par-dollars. It's remarkable, actually.

Mike


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Those buggers are sold in lowes as well..
> 
> ~Matt


 I bought a pair of the short ones (6-1/2"?) at Lowes' because they didn't stock the full 8" type. I've got a couple of panels to put in involving about 500 connections and over 30,000 feet of 14 gage stranded THHN, so we'll see how it works out. I tried these shorties on 14 gage solid THHN and they didn't seem to be 'tight enough' to cut through the skinny insulation on THHN without rotating them around the wire. Hopefully they'll work well on the stranded.

Mike


----------

